# 2009 mkv 2.5 MAP VS MAF sensors



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone know why some 2009 2.5s have the MAF sensor on them, and some dont? 

Ive seen a few 2009 jettas where they had the MAF sensor plug that connects to the air box (closer to the firewall) and ive seen some that dont have them? 

Did vw change over to map sensors at a certain time in the 2009 year, ie 2009.5 or did all of them get it? 

--->The reason i ask is; for the 06 2.5 and 08 2.5 that i had, i had to take the MAF housing unit out and install it on my CAI, as im sure everyone else did who installed a cai on their rides .. 

but BSH says for 2009 + they got rid of the hole for the MAF sensor since vw switched over to a MAP system... but the pictures and instructions that they have provided for both versions are the exactly the SAME... 

http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-06%2d08-2.5L-Cold-Air-Intake.html 
and 
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-09%2b-2.5L-Cold-Air-Intake.html 

if you look at the small pictures youll see they both have the MAF sensors inserts... 

so my question is if you have the carbonio or the first version bsh intakes you could use them on some of the the 2009s that have the "maf" sensor right? I know some models had also a second wire connected at the 90 degree angel closer to the front of the car?... so could vw have moved that 90 degree wire to where the MAF housing used to be for the 2009 model year? 

i know the 2010s dont have any wires conncted to the intake box or pipes, so im wondering why some 2009s have that wire connected there?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

map readings are after the throttle plate , maf is before the throttle plate, its basically cheaper to have a map and less chance of it going bad like a maf sensor bosch had a lot of problems with the maf and were going bad to much


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

vrsick147 said:


> map readings are after the throttle plate , maf is before the throttle plate, its basically cheaper to have a map and less chance of it going bad like a maf sensor bosch had a lot of problems with the maf and were going bad to much


 Thanks ..... good to know.. but when did they exactly switch over to MAP system? 









The part highlighted in that section of the engine, that wire which is the maf wire sensor; Ive seen on some 2009 models, and was wondering as to why they had it? Since i thought from 2009 + they switched to map, thus deleting the need for the wire... 
When in 2009 did they change it? Cuz some 2009s and all 2010's dont have them, o... so just wondering why some 09s do..


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

vwjetta252006 said:


> Thanks ..... good to know.. but when did they exactly switch over to MAP system?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'm pretty sure they switched in 2007.5/2008 models. I had a 2007 rabbit for a while and it had 150hp with a MAF and my buddy bought an 2008 with 170HP and had a MAP


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The switched from MAF to MAP when they switched the ecu to Siemens. 

To answer your question about using an 06-08 CAI on an 09+ car, it would need to be modified to close up the MAF sensor port. They show the same picture to save money and time, most likely.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

2ptslo said:


> i'm pretty sure they switched in 2007.5/2008 models. I had a 2007 rabbit for a while and it had 150hp with a MAF and my buddy bought an 2008 with 170HP and had a MAP


 false, they didn't switch over to a MAP sensor until 2009+.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

2ptslo said:


> i'm pretty sure they switched in 2007.5/2008 models. I had a 2007 rabbit for a while and it had 150hp with a MAF and my buddy bought an 2008 with 170HP and had a MAP


 i currently have the 2008 2.5 and it has the maf 

and 2008s you can still use carbonio/ first version of bsh intake...


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

itskohler said:


> The switched from MAF to MAP when they switched the ecu to Siemens.
> 
> To answer your question about using an 06-08 CAI on an 09+ car, it would need to be modified to close up the MAF sensor port. They show the same picture to save money and time, most likely.


 yes yes ive seen that on the bsh.. 
the thing is ive seen the maf sensor on some 2009s.. so i was wondering why the 09s had it? cuz it was said 2009s were supposed to have moved to a map system!! 

i guess we have to keep checking the engines to make sure:sly:


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

LampyB said:


> false, they didn't switch over to a MAP sensor until 2009+.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 
thats what ive stated, bt was wondering which month?? 

cuz ive seen the maf sensor on a couple of 2009 2.5s... 

so maybe they changed over mid year? 
ie 2009.5?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I promise you no MY09 engines used a MAF.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

My BSH doesn't have the slot for the MAF, so I would second the claim of them saving time by using same picture.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I promise you no MY09 engines used a MAF.


 Thats what i thought too, ok but if i come across another 09 with the wire ill take a pic.:laugh: 

ps. the one that i saw was at a vw dealer.. lol so theres no way they couldve gotten their car identities wrong... ie put an 08 as a 09...  

but if i see it again ill post the actual pics :laugh: 

this doubt is what inspired me to create this thread in the first place, cuz it was driving me bunkers!:screwy:


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> My BSH doesn't have the slot for the MAF, so I would second the claim of them saving time by using same picture.


 click on the first two links one for 06-08 , and one for 09-10... they used the same pics, and other sites that sell bsh have based it on thier pics.... and sae instruction manuals.... 

this will lead to confussions.... and i think it was on mymkvjetta forums where a person posted a DIY on how to cover the maf inser, cuz the company he ordered it from screwed up his order, and a rep from bsh helped him cover up the hole until they sent him a proper 09 + intake!!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

vwjetta252006 said:


> click on the first two links one for 06-08 , and one for 09-10... they used the same pics, and other sites that sell bsh have based it on thier pics.... and sae instruction manuals....
> 
> this will lead to confussions.... and i think it was on mymkvjetta forums where a person posted a DIY on how to cover the maf inser, cuz the company he ordered it from screwed up his order, and a rep from bsh helped him cover up the hole until they sent him a proper 09 + intake!!


 Shouldn't be that confusing. All you do is skip the part about the MAF.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Shouldn't be that confusing. All you do is skip the part about the MAF.


 yea i guess but my concern was being able to use carbonio/ first version bsh intakes on the "2009"s that had the maf sensor... again will have to take pics if/when i see 2009s with the mafs to show im not going crazyyy about seeing mafs on the 2009s!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

SocoJoe said:


> Shouldn't be that confusing. All you do is skip the part about the MAF.


 :beer: 

Threads like this are why I'm never on here anymore.


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

itskohler said:


> :beer:
> 
> Threads like this are why I'm never on here anymore.


 LOL  read the post above yours ..


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

Please help!! i dont want to start a new thread!

I now have a 2010 Jetta.. with the MAP edition 2.5L engine.....

will i be able to use the CARBONIO CAI i used in my 2006, and 2008, on the 2010?????

Please let me know asap!!


----------

